# Knocked together a heat tile/shelf



## Andrew Lloyd (Oct 25, 2018)

Wanted to revamp my snakes heating system and get rid of an ugly ass shelf in the same move. Was hoping some others who have built/seen something similar could offer a few critiques? I filmed the whole thing and threw it up on youtube for anyone interested in seeing the start to finish of it all.



















Feedback is always appreciated, Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## Wooblu (Oct 28, 2018)

Looks great


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 28, 2018)

as long as this isn't the whole floor it should be good


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 12, 2018)

Just be careful you don't over-insulate or some nasty things can happen with heat mats or heat tape. That said, however, you should be OK with heat cord.


----------

